# What are your most memorable moments in world cup soccer?



## Guy Bacos (Jun 15, 2010)

Of course Maradona comes to mind immediately, how he took Argentina on his shoulders to win the cup.

A sad moment, when that player from Colombia, was it Colombia? Anyway, got shot the next day after missing a penalty kick.


----------



## rpaillot (Jun 15, 2010)

- 2006 world cup finale when Zidane's doing a panenka. Also when he gets a red card... amazing moments that will stay in soccer's history....


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 15, 2010)

Maradonas' goal against Belgium in the 86 match was my all time favorite example of how to beat out a cluster of players.
In his explanations of how he prefers charging head on into a cluster of confused players it makes perfect sense. Each player is reluctant to commit.
But the most exciting and high scoring games I enjoyed watching were the Womens World Cup games and Olympic games of '95 & '96.
Never thought I would enjoy watching anyone more than Pele or Maradona, but Mia Hamm is such a treat to watch, and even when injured she excelled. She even had a great stint against Sweden when Scurry was ejected and she took over as Goalkeeper.
I enjoy watching Sami from Germany in the midfield this year. But to beat those old fond memories will take an act of God on the field..... o-[][]-o


----------



## bryla (Jun 15, 2010)

I remember hearing about the Colombian player, I don't remember when it was.

I am quite younger than a lot of you, and the first WC I watched was 1998. I have been comparing the rest to that one in France. Of course the Danish team from then stands out. Ebbe Sands scoring against Nigeria in the 1/8-finals. Coming on the pitch and after a very famous flick from Michael Laudrup he scores 9 seconds after coming on. Watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc4j2O_T ... re=related

Later Denmark vs Brazil stands out. Denmark leadin 2-0 or 2-1 on a goal by a very young Martin Jørgensen and Brian Laudrups diva celebration of his goal.

I remember how happy I was when Danish ref Kim Milton sent Beckham off against Argentina 

And last but not least I remember Croatia from then. They played great football and surprised a lot of the teams. Their match against Germany is also something to remember. Michael Owens run across half the field and Denis Bergkamps goal against Argentina (?)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 15, 2010)

But my all time most memorable moment was when Canada won the Mundial! :?


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 15, 2010)

My most memorable was when I asked my roommate how bees got in our house and he said it was actually the game. Then I told him to turn that crap off so I could play some COD.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't see how anybody can top that!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 16, 2010)

England losing penalties in 1990. Scarred a nation.

But my favourite single moment - not that I saw it originally - is a free kick like no other before or since: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zXf_GXRddM

It never stops being inexplicable or hysterically funny....


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 16, 2010)

This looks really funny, although I'm feeling a bit of a pin head myself. Is it the wrong team that kicked the ball?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 16, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Wed Jun 16 said:


> This looks really funny, although I'm feeling a bit of a pin head myself. Is it the wrong team that kicked the ball?



Indeed it is... whistle blows, and the guy in the wall goes... "I've got a GREAT idea... why hasn't anyone thought of this before?!"


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 16, 2010)

This would even be hysterical at a kids level, but at the world cup, this has got to be the funniest thing I have seen in a sporting event! :D 

Poor guy! :oops:

It's funny how he looks at the ref after hoping he will say: "No problem, we'll do it over."


----------



## handz (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Alex W (Jun 16, 2010)

fuck that trumpet sound gets annoying after a while


----------



## hbuus (Jun 17, 2010)

In the world cup of 1986, Denmark had qualified with a very offensive team with an attack made up of Preben Elkjaer, playing in Verona at the time, and Michael Laudrup, playing in, I think, Juventus.

Anyway, the team crushed Uruguay in the leading rounds with 6-1, and they (Uruguay) were actually named as a serious contender for the world cup at the time, I believe.

Watch Laudrup's goal from 3.12 and onwards:
http://www.caughtoffside.com/2010/02/08/world-cup-memories-2-1986-danish-dynamite/ (http://www.caughtoffside.com/2010/02/08 ... -dynamite/)

Elkjaer's from 3.50 is great too.
What a speed he had! And what a great eye for making goals!
Notice how far away he is from the ball at the outset. Amazing goal!!

Oh, I get nostalgic now! o-[][]-o 

Best,
Henrik


----------



## George Caplan (Jun 17, 2010)

the commentary when norway beat england in 1981


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqZTP8-8wIs


----------



## bryla (Jun 17, 2010)

noiseboy!: What world cup was that?! That's hilarious!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 17, 2010)

bryla @ Thu Jun 17 said:


> noiseboy!: What world cup was that?! That's hilarious!



Sadly I don't know - I originally caught the clip on the UK's World Cup Fantasy Football a few years ago. Was hoping someone would know in the youtube comments, but don't see it there either.

The hapless player's immediate appeal to the referee - "what?!!!" is a real highlight...


----------



## lux (Jun 17, 2010)

for me probably Italy Vs Netherland at Euro '96, lot of penalties, such a tense match


----------



## Jaap (Jun 19, 2010)

lux @ Fri Jun 18 said:


> for me probably Italy Vs Netherland at Euro '96, lot of penalties, such a tense match



It was at the Euro 2000 semi finales that this happened. Can recall it quite well. We missed 2 penalties, but indeed one of the most tense matches 

For me the most memorable moment is not World Cup, but also Eurocup, but it's the semi final against germany in 1988 (I was 10 at that age), but boy oh boy that was still one of the most intense matches I have ever seen :D. We won the Euro Championchip that year (believe against Russia in the final, but was not as nice as the semi final).


----------

